# Pond tips



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Any tips for pond or small lake bank casting. I have been bass fishing for a long time but sometimes it seems I cannot catch the big ones. Maybe I can learn something from ya'll...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

When I aproach a new pond, almost always the first lure i throw is a buzzbait. I usualy walk around the pond and fish all the shoreline casting parellel to shore. Then after that usually walk the pond with a rubber worm texas rigged with as small as a weight u can get by with. With the worm i fancast the banks paying more attention to any cover or nice droppoffs. 
Bobby


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

night time jitterbuggin.....will bring you some fat sloppy fish ........or live bluegill on a big bobber ...lol


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Also fish fluke style baits weightless .....jerk jerk pause bass have been hammering them latley smoke color/silver sparkle.....


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

senko's weightless t-rigged are killer in ponds


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

lang99 said:


> senko's weightless t-rigged are killer in ponds


they are killer everywhere! 

I like creature baits too.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

small crankbaits, bluegill with a wide gap hook in the back, senko and a spro frog is awesome in weedy ponds. bluegill are awesome for bigbass tho.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Been doing good with 1/8th oz spinnerbaits lately.


----------



## youngpondfisher (Sep 10, 2010)

i mainly use small crankbaits and senkos, waky rigged and texas rigged. i fish alot of murkey ponds so i use dark worms and crank baits with both light and dark colors.


----------



## smokein (Jan 23, 2009)

Been having some real good luck with watermelon flukes.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

texas worm or creature baits are my favorite... Takes more time to locate the fish but when you do this will pick them apart. Also to locate them a black buzzbait has been great for me this year


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I try and be very quiet overall, keep moving constantly, keep my shadow off the water and use subtle weedless lures fished slowly. If its a small pond rest assured every cast at least one bass sees your lure but probably plenty. So I try and use very big, slow plastics mostly weightless if possible and focus on presentation and the smallest possible splash when casting. Mostly dark colors of the likely suspects, magnum flukes, senko, 10" worm, 9" sluggo, horny toads and frogs, big lizards like brush hogs and 4-5" tubes. Dont be afraid to try white when in a lull. I Mostly T-rig but some wacky. When I wacky I Just lift like 4' and let slowly drop to bottom so I use a lot of different plastics that way not just worms. 

The only search bait I use in pond is a 3/4-1oz spinnerbait only because its my favorite way to catch bass. On big Colorado blade so I can really slow roll it. You dont need to search in a small pond. I don't like to fish too fast or make too many cast alerting them to my presence. Some ponds hardly get fished at all and the bigguns are wary and spook easily IMO. And bigguns is what we're all after right? If u just want a lot of action/bites stick with wacky senko.

Fish the shallow end in low light and the slope/drop and deep end mid day. But if really weedy there's gonna be some bass in the shallows all day though. That's usually my favorite area.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

1.) Get a cheap pair of polarized sunglasses (10 bucks at Wally World)

2.) Wacky rig a senko

3.) Take pics and share them on OGF.


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome information, I hear a lot about Senko's?? hate to say it but never used them much, will start. I drive on 71 between Mansfield and Cbus and also st rt 30 between Mansfield and Upper and notice many small ponds and lakes that seem to have been built during the construction of those highways, wonder how or who to ask permission?


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

texas rig a zoom trick worm and throw it on the edge of the weed mats and you will catch them like its your job


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

been hammering them on texas rigged 4" green yum dinger with chartreuse tip


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Texas rigged Senkos cast down shore on the non bank side of hydrilla(?) and weed beds, Hollowed bodied frogs across weed beds in the early mornings and evenings seem to work best for me.


----------



## surfspc (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice tips. I love using plastics in small ponds. They fish seem to be more hungry as they dont care as much


----------

